# Vieille SGBD



## JFL27 (5 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

Je suis un nouveau venu sur ce forum. Il y a longtemps, j'aimais développer de petites applications à usage personnel sous compilateur Clipper. Bon cela ne nous rajeunit pas. Aujourd'hui j'aimerais trouver un équivalent  genre VisualDbase  sous Mac portable aussi sous linux. 

Quelqu'un connaît-il un produit équivalent si possible peu onéreux voire gratuit ?  J'ai bien regardé du côté de 4D mais 300 euros pour la version minimaliste, c'est, comment dire, un peu onéreux. 

Merci d'avance.

A+


----------



## ntx (5 Juillet 2009)

En gratuit : MySQL; PostgreSQL; module database de OpenOffcice
Si tu veux une interface plus agréable : Bento; 49 chez Apple.


----------



## JFL27 (5 Juillet 2009)

Merci.

Bon alors j'ai franchi un cap. Je viens de downloader Xcode. Va falloir que je me remette aux joies du C. Mais pourquoi Apple ne fournit pas une doc en français ? Sont embêtants ces anglo-saxons à ne pas vouloir comprendre que tout le monde ne parle pas couramment la langue de Steeve Job.

Au fait un truc qui me fait me gondoler. Toute le monde propose aujourd'hui un site optimisé pour l'iPhone, Le Monde, Société Générale, etc. sauf Apple. Enfin moi je n'ai trouvé. 

A+


----------



## p4bl0 (6 Juillet 2009)

JFL27 a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> Bon alors j'ai franchi un cap. Je viens de downloader Xcode. Va falloir que je me remette aux joies du C. Mais pourquoi Apple ne fournit pas une doc en français ? Sont embêtants ces anglo-saxons à ne pas vouloir comprendre que tout le monde ne parle pas couramment la langue de Steeve Job.
> 
> ...


C'est pas pour défendre Apple mais à la base l'iPhone était censé être révolutionnaire parce que c'était un téléphoen avec un vrai browser pour aller sur le VRAI web sans qu'il y ai besoin de faire des sites spécifiques....


Bon de ce point de vue c'est raté ^^. Mais si tu te souviens à la sortie de l'iPhone le site web d'Apple à pris sa tête actuel avec des gros bouton en haut facile à chopper avec un doigt...


----------



## ntx (6 Juillet 2009)

JFL27 a dit:


> Mais pourquoi Apple ne fournit pas une doc en français ?


Récupère les "Inside Macintosh" qui était la version "classic" de la documentation pour programmer sur Mac OS9 et tu verras l'ampleur du boulot pour la traduction. On peut vraisemblablement dire qu'avec l'inflation des technologies sous Mac OSX, qu'à côté l'encyclopédie Universalis fait figure de livre de poche


----------

